# Minnesota tractor show July 15-17, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This show offers food, entertainment, and features Oliver tractors. Looks like a good show to see. Here is a link:

http://www.bluffcountry.com/rrpower.htm


----------

